# Der Leitwolf



## Belphega (22. Juli 2009)

Ein junger Wolf streift durchs Brachland. 
Vereinsamt und ziellos sucht er einen Platz zum Ruhen und um Kraft zu tanken.
Während er im Schatten liegt sieht er viele andere seiner Art, wie sie kämpfen und spielen.
Die meisten davon sind größer als er, zielstrebiger, mutiger. Viele davon sind Teil eines mächtigen Rudels.
Der Wolf senkt seinen Kopf und trottet tollpatschig weiter - ziellos und vereinsamt.

Nach langer Zeit, trifft der Wolf auf einen anderen seiner Art.
Das Fell, dreckig und zersaust, aber dennoch scheint es als wäre er einst ein mächtiger starker Leitwolf gewesen.
Scheu ändert der junge Wolf seinen Kurs, vorsichtig und behutsam - und schleicht zu seinem Artgenossen. Ein paar Meter entfernt, legt er sich auf den Boden und beobachtet den alten Wolf aus der Ferne.

_"Warum so ängstlich mein Kleiner?", _fragt der Alte plötzlich.
_"Ich kenne dich nicht, deshalb bleib ich behutsam" _entgegnet der Wolf _"Ich bin ein Einzelgänger"_


_"Eine weise Entscheidung in einer Welt wie diesen. Sieh dich um - rund um dich herum streifen unzählige deiner Art. Große und kleine, starke und schwache. Besonders die mächtigen Großen haben keinen Respekt vor Wölfen wie dir.
Sieh mich an - auch ich war einmal Teil dieser Bande. Wärst du mir in meiner Glanzzeit begegnet, wäre es wahrscheinlich das letzte gewesen was du getan hättest. Ich war einst ein großer Leitwolf und jedes Glied meines Rudels, hätte auf mein Jaulen gehört, ohne mir zu widersprechen. Ich war mächtig und stark - ja - um nicht zu sagen der stärkste der Welt. Es gab niemanden der sich mit mir messen wollte und auch niemanden der sich mir nicht unterwarf."_

_"Warum bist du dann hier und verschonst mich?", _fragte der Wolf verängstigt.

_"Weil du die nächste Geration bist, wenn ich einmal nicht mehr hier bin. Ist meine Herrschaft zu Ende, geht in dir eine neue wieder auf"_

_"Und dein Rudel?", _wollte der Wolf wissen, der nun gar nicht mehr ängstlich war.

_"Die teilten diese Meinung nicht mit mir und haben mich verstoßen. Nun, jagen sich immer größere und stärkere Beute, nur um Wölfen wie dir im Anschluss zu zeigen, dass sie besseres Fleisch verdienen als du. Ich wollte kein Teil des Rudels mehr sein, weil die Engstirnigkeit alles und jeden zerstört. Aber du, mein kleiner Wolf - du bist noch ein Teil des ursprünglichen und wahren Wolfsrudels"._
___

Ein Rascheln ertönte als die Sonne unterging. Man hörte ein Rudel Wölfe kommen.
Und am nächsten Tage, war an jener Stelle nur noch ein gieriger Jäger, der zwei Wölfe häutete, welche wohl "vom Rudel abgekommen waren"...


______


*Fibel:
junger Wolf = Charakter
Rudel / Wolfsrudel = Gilde
alter Wolf / Leitwolf = früherer Gildenleiter*

______


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Hübsch. Doch doch, nett geschrieben.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

*zustimmend nick*
garnicht schlecht.. gar nicht schlecht muss ich zugeben


----------

